# 55gallon African Cichlid tank.



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

So this isn't my desired decor but until I find or make some better homes this is working ... Hope u guys like it.
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17530&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17530&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17538&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17538&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17546&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17546&size=1 border=0></a>
And some fish pics...
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17554&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17554&size=1 border=0></a>
<a href=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=17562&ppuser=29687><img src=http://www.aquariumforum.com/gallery/watermark.php?file=17562&size=1 border=0></a>


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

I think it looks great. 
Are the fish juvenile. Or how old are they ?
I had 2 auratus cichlids and both after 3-4 months of having them started changing to male and got very ugly. Talk about an aggressive fish. 
The jewel had issues with this its a very cool fish ,mine just began breeding and seeing them in there breeding colors and being such good parents is cool. The father lays on them there in a tank with mumba's and the jewels scared them all to the other end of the tank most the time.
I have one of those tree ornaments as well , the decor will come along best thing is that its broken off some so they can all get to claim a area .
Sounds like a nice setup I hope it brings you as much enjoyment as mine does 4 me.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

They are all 2-3 months or maybe a Lil older but not quite a year. I also just rearranged the tank with the plants set in the center talk to short Front to back...with the decor on either side but for some reason all my fish except the pictus the bumblebee and the jewel, are swimming up and down one side of the tank this morning...idk why


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

I love it, colorful, give a wee bit more open water. Mine do go for a swim sometimes. But yet have plenty of places to take a nap.


----------



## cichlid420 (May 8, 2013)

I've tried to optimize space but put talk plants in to help them from being top shy


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I think the tank looks great!!


----------

